
China Acknowledges Holding an Employee of U.K.’s Hong Kong Consulate - kerng
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/21/world/asia/china-british-consulate.html
======
noodlesUK
Frankly it’s a bit silly that the UK government didn’t give this person
something a bit sturdier then BNO status. The way British nationality law
works is wildly absurd, and British nationals should be provided consular
protection throughout the world, and honestly BNO shouldn’t even be a thing,
it should just be full nationality.

------
cwkoss
Would be interesting to try setting up sockpuppet accounts posing as prominent
non-chinese business people who frequently travel there and post about
protests, tienamen square, etc.

Would China becoming suspicious of the 1000 most economicially productive non-
citizens significantly damage their economy? Seems like a cheap disinfo
campaign.

